# Accommodating the Mudflood & Reset



## Will Scarlet (Aug 30, 2021)

I was recently researching in the UK’s National Archive:

“Discovery holds more than 32 million descriptions of records held by The National Archives and more than 2,500 archives across the country. Over 9 million records are available for download.”

Discovery | The National Archives

The records include the following information:

Army and militia
Births, marriages and deaths
Census and other national surveys
Civilian occupations
Courts, criminals and prisoners
Domestic politics
First World War
Maps
Medals and awards
Merchant Navy
Migration
Military courts and conscription
Prisoners of war
Royal Air Force and other air services
Royal Navy and Royal Marines
Second World War
Wills and death duties

For example the Wills and death duties section details the following information:

“These records are Prerogative Court of Canterbury (PCC) wills in series PROB 11 made between 1384 and 12 January 1858.

“These PCC wills are all registered copy wills. They are the copies of the original probates written into volumes by clerks at the church courts.

“Until 12 January 1858 all wills had to be proved by the church and other courts. The PCC was the most important of these courts dealing with relatively wealthy individuals living mainly in the south of England and most of Wales.”

The information found in Wills and death duties records includes the following:

where they lived
name of person responsible for carrying out the wishes (executor)
date of will
witnesses to the will
chief beneficiaries
A search for all archives from the period 0001 to 1858 gives the following results:

Dates unknown (2,390,293)
1800 - 1899 (4,567,803)
1700 - 1799 (3,078,393)
1600 - 1699 (1,943,665)
1500 - 1599 (678,077)
1400 - 1499 (214,542)
1300 - 1399 (215,156)
1200 - 1299 (72,905)
1100 - 1199 (13,994)
1000 - 1099 (24,578)
1 - 999 (64)
(Source)

This date range covers the proposed time period of the Mudflood/Reset – 1700 to 1850. As can be seen from the above, there was a significant and incremental increase in public records from 1500 to 1899. One would expect the opposite, or rather a dramatic drop, or even a cessation of public records, if there had been a total collapse of society, or ‘reset’.

Therefore, I wonder what the explanation could be for this? Are all of these archived records fake? How long would it take to forge 12,497,522 documents? Is there anywhere to accommodate a ‘reset’ in the above figures?


----------



## usselo (Aug 30, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> This date range covers the proposed time period of the Mudflood/Reset – 1700 to 1850. As can be seen from the above, there was a significant and incremental increase in public records from 1500 to 1899. One would expect the opposite, or rather a dramatic drop, or even a cessation of public records, if there had been a total collapse of society, or ‘reset’.
> 
> Therefore, I wonder what the explanation could be for this? Are all of these archived records fake? How long would it take to forge 12,497,522 documents? Is there anywhere to accommodate a ‘reset’ in the above figures?


I didn't realise there was a proposed time period for the mudflood/reset, reducing them all to one event between 1700 to 1850. Has Gavin Williamson requested an addition to the History curriculum?


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 30, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> One would expect the opposite, or rather a dramatic drop, or even a cessation of public records, if there had been a total collapse of society, or ‘reset’.








Sandokhan has this to say. Sandokhan's Link and Post Collection

I put his link into google translate 'cos I am nice like that. Google Translate


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh yeah! California was an island and once upon a time the Nazees lived there with the Reptilians


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

usselo said:


> I didn't realise there was a proposed time period for the mudflood/reset, reducing them all to one event between 1700 to 1850. Has Gavin Williamson requested an addition to the History curriculum?



Here you go.



dreamtime said:


> This thread is for collecting interesting videos, articles, and other sources related to the reset of the 18th/19th Century, Year Without a Summer and Mudflood


Collaborative Research on Mud Flood and Reset for Documentary Series


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 31, 2021)

usselo said:


> I didn't realise there was a proposed time period for the mudflood/reset, reducing them all to one event between 1700 to 1850. Has Gavin Williamson requested an addition to the History curriculum?



If you have data showing when it -or multiple resets - may have happened, please share it there. We aren't focused on a specific time frame.


----------



## usselo (Aug 31, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> If you have data showing when it -or multiple resets - may have happened, please share it there. We aren't focused on a specific time frame.


That's a lot of data to share. Perhaps an efficient way to share it would be to show how often certain marker dates come up in British history. Those dates are:

1285: which seems to mark a wet physical reset era running from 1250 to 1312. (see  bottom of this link and Tim Cullen's An Ancient Vessel, and the last two paragraphs of this post). You usually see it as flood events dated 1285, 1287, 1290 or a 'dissolution' event dated 1308-1312.
1540: which seems to mark a wet physical reset era running from 1536 to 1541, followed by a long political/legal reset. Conventionally labelled 'The Dissolution'.
1649: Marker for a 1630-1651 event. In Britain this is the English 'Civil War'; in Europe it's the Thirty Years War et al. I suspect its British version may be the same event as the 1540 event but even if that proves too wild, the physical destruction that accompanied it is remarkable.
1765-1790: This shows up in England as a storm and fire event, usually burning or lightning-struck churches, castles, buildings etc. I suspect this is part of the event Will Scarlet referred to as "the Mudflood/Reset – 1700 to 1850".
The big clue that mudflood/reset events have been excised out of official British history is that Dutch, Flanderian and Frisian history has vast floods that Dutch accounts sometimes say were even worse in England. Or see 500,000 drowned. Look for those events in English history and, if you find anything at all, you find purely political, ecclesiastical power shifts, and land-ownership changes.

Items 11 and 21 in the post at Cannibalism in humans, Great Apes, Prion diseases, and mRNA therapy introduces this missing history and discussion of it continues in that thread (eg), in the IHASFEMR thread and in discussions like the one around this post: https://stolenhistory.net/threads/where-did-the-topsoil-go.5319/post-98789. I've re-posted the North-West Europe flood spreadsheet discussed in that last post at Lufi on Nomagic. (I think you want '.xlsx' files to be attachable to posts but the board software is currently set to allow '.xslx' files.)

Another clue to suppressed or encrypted aspects of the 1765-1790 event seems to be the appearance and activities of Sir Francis Dashwood and 'the Dukeries/the Dukes'.

Although this is a question about reset dates and reset evidence in Britain, the first three events clearly affected north-west Europe. For example, the 1287 event created the Zuider Zee, and the event I label as '1649' is likely linked to orthodox-acknowledged events like the Thirty Years War but also to orthodox-denied events like Pompeii in 1631.

I could speculate about how Britain's National Archives were managed into their current state (and did in a draft response to the OP) but the apparent assumption of one mudfood/reset event in British history should be ironed out first.

The funny thing is: I do think it feasible that the four major events above are simply a single 1765-1790 event whose components have been massaged back in time. But to address the question about Britain's archives as though it were one mudflood event, that manipulation would have to be better evidenced than it currently is.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 31, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> We aren't focused on a specific time frame.





dreamtime said:


> This is all a lie. Instead, *sometime between 1700 and 1850*, a worldwide cataclysm occurred by which the unified culture broke apart and most knowledge about free energy and high culture was lost. People were collectively thrown into a dark age in which they began to focus on survival and experienced a period of suffering and deprivation.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 31, 2021)

@Will Scarlet This is our current understanding, but as everything is a work-in-progress this isn't set in stone. it's a working theory that may develop once new data comes in. That's why I created a new thread to invite everyone to join the research.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> This is our current understanding,


If you don't mind just who is contained within  this 'our' in your statement above. You obviously are there but who else comes to this understanding?


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 31, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> If you don't mind just who is contained within  this 'our' in your statement above. You obviously are there but who else comes to this understanding?



Me and @Mosaic, we are the primary authors of the texts. Sorry, should have made it clearer. She is mostly active in the german forum, as we are running that one together.

There's also a lot of discussions happening internally with the video producer, the narrators, and the sh admins/moderators all giving their input and feedback on the text.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 31, 2021)

Revision of the OP in the light of what now turns out to have been a "working theory:"

As can be seen from the above, there was an incremental increase in public records from year 1 to 1899. One would not expect this, but rather dramatic drops, or even cessations of public records, if there had been one or multiple total collapses of society, or ‘resets’.

Therefore, I wonder what the explanation could be for this? Are all of these archived records fake? How long would it take to forge 12,497,522 documents? Is there anywhere to accommodate one or multiple mudfloods and/or ‘resets’ within the above figures?


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Me and @Mosaic, we are the primary authors of the texts. Sorry, should have made it clearer. She is mostly active in the german forum, as we are running that one together.
> 
> There's also a lot of discussions happening internally with the video producer, the narrators, and the sh admins/moderators all giving their input and feedback on the text.


Thank you.


----------



## usselo (Aug 31, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> As can be seen from the above, there was an incremental increase in public records from year 1 to 1899. One would not expect this, but rather dramatic drops, or even cessations of public records, if there had been one or multiple total collapses of society, or ‘resets’.
> 
> Therefore, I wonder what the explanation could be for this? Are all of these archived records fake? How long would it take to forge 12,497,522 documents? Is there anywhere to accommodate one or multiple mudfloods and/or ‘resets’ within the above figures?



A number of known techniques could be brought together to create voluminous official records. There are probably many more unpublicised techniques and technologies that are beyond our imagination. For an example of the latter that has apparently just crept into our ability to conceive, consider the micro-brush strokes that have apparently been found in works attributed to Leonardo da Vinci. What technology did this? Could it be used to forge written records? Could other not-yet-identified techniques also be used to forge records?

We could each ask ourselves: what don't I know about how to forge records?

Turning to known techniques, we have accounts of monks, abbots, etc forging ownership documents. Rev George Oliver is one source of these claims. But there are others: here are a couple of quotes from _A History of the Toft cum Lound and Manthorpe Parish_ by the Witham on the Hill Historical Society just north of Stamford:



> There is a record in the National Archives dated early 14 th century of a “Quitclaim” in which
> 
> _“Clarice and Matilda, daughters of William of Billeford give all rights and claims which they have in the land which Ralph the son of John of Burthorp, gave to the monks of Croyland in the town of Burthorp and Manthorpe, Lincolnshire to the Church of Saint Guthlac of Croyland and the monks of the same”. Witnesses are “Lord Reginald de Welle, Lord Alexander de Pointon, Nicholas de Flora, Reginald de Berch, Peter de Lekeburne, Peter de Brumford, William de Lardar, Osbern de Cellar, and Nicolas, his son”_.



A quitclaim - for those unfamiliar - is a formalised giving up on a claim to possess land (or title to land). So how very generous of Clarice and Matilda. One hopes they were not under duress. Perhaps they had died and title to their former land was being 'provenanced' before any relatives or incoming new farmers showed up.

And:


> The Spalding Gentleman’s Society has a handwritten book with translations from the Latin of legal documents that include the villages of Manthorpe and Bowthorpe (Manthorp and Burthorp). These transcripts, mostly dating from the 14 th century in the reigns of Edward III, Richard II and Henry IV (covering 1312 to 1413), are records re-written by the monks at Crowland of earlier documents. A suspicion exists that the monks may have been trying to establish a formal title to lands only loaned to them, and as very few outside the church were literate they could get away with it. There is an entry for the tenth year of the reign of Henry III, which would be 1217, listing many transactions of assets passed by noblemen to Abbot Henry and the Abbey at Croiland (Crowland) for the good of their souls, mostly in the form of Quitclaims and Frankalmoins giving plough land, tofts (cottage with a garden), oxgangs, woods, ridges, meadows, pastures, waters, fisheries, marshes, even villein-ages and the service of free men.



Claims like this cast suspicion on archive records that claim to be:



> copies of the original probates written into volumes by clerks at the church courts



Another problem with 'church courts' is that we moderns think the English church goes back before, say, 1815. There is reason to wonder if the institution now thought of as the English church was largely fabricated between 1812-1840 from the remnants of different institutions and physical structures left over (in very dilapidated form) from earlier. In which case, when do these church courts really date from? Perhaps they are just constructs of the same authors who wrote and edited the Victoria County Histories (which so often read like surveys, as if they were notes of the newly found).

A technique that may have been used to create human-seeming records was to take records created for/by other entities and simply pretend the entities were humans. For example, English archives should contain claims, statements and testimony on behalf of well-known entities John O' Gaunt and Gilbert de Gaunt (AKA Gant). I very much doubt they were human in the sense we understand it. If we follow that line of questioning then we could ask if the archives are truly records of humans and human activities. Other threads here discuss red-headed, six-fingered and double or fang-toothed entities who may appear human in the archives but may well not have been human as we understand it. Another set whose records would be worth examining carefully for fraud are those of the big early 19th century landholders: the 'Dukes'. One can conceptualise similar for 'the gentry'.

Prior to their coming - say 1750 - it seems the country was covered with something more like 'manors' and 'baronetcies'. Fortified houses and halls occupied by who knows what, predating on who knows what. Or maybe the dukes were predating. Oddly, very few of these fortified houses, their occupants and the activities of their occupants are well-described in public records. This map suggests there were enough of them that they should be:

_64 moated houses and halls on a random 20km high line_​It shows the locations of remnants of moated houses/halls on a line from a random location in the downs north of Bedford to the east coast of Suffolk. There are more (way, way more) remnants of these structures north and south of this line but I am only showing the 64 that fall into a 20km high visor.

The above points matter because of this National Archives statement:



> “Until 12 January 1858 all wills had to be proved by the church and other courts. The PCC was the most important of these courts dealing with relatively wealthy individuals living mainly in the south of England and most of Wales.”



Monasteries, manors and 'Church' appear to be very different entities than we're told. If the PCC was 'Church' it may have been a post-1812(ish) creation and - regardless of its creation date - what seems to have been its staffers appear much less honest with records of contracts, etc, than we've been sold. I have my own conjectures about what this sentence was originally conceived to explain, which boils down to: why so few individuals held title after the end of foodalism and how so much ended up in the hands of so few after 1785-1790.

Does the changing size of your archive record-count reflect changing size of the population? And changing size of its recordable legal activities?

A few finds (made while researching) make me think the growth-rate of Britain's archives should be very, very variable if the archives reflect recordable legal activity and if recordable legal activity reflects human numbers.

While looking at the history of the Fens, for example, I found five examples of researchers (geography, history and older 'antiquarian' researchers) complaining that Fenland records had been removed, stolen and lost (where the researchers thought they should normally have been carefully protected and passed on into national and local archives). If we assume the records are missing but the people and their recordable legal activities existed, how far short are the records from the recordable facts? Should the archives be bigger?

The northern and western fens were once very heavily populated (Rev George Oliver claims) and Lincolnshire is certainly famous for its abandoned 'plague' villages. At the time John Clare wrote _The Ruins of Pickworth_, he was employed picking human bones out of a field and burning them for lime. Whether reduced by plague or 'other', we have plenty of physical evidence of larger populations in the past. If the British records are complete, can we mine the archives to collate the possible names of the original owners of those Pickworth bones? I don't think so, So, again, should the archives be bigger than they currently are?

Among the techniques for preventing archives from reflecting reality is to prune the archives heavily and then prate on about how big and all-encompassing the remainder is. Do the archives reflect massive pruning of what should theoretically have been a much larger archive?

Given we have discussions about missing people, is it possible that a great many humans existed in the past but never reached recordable status?

Based on what I find while researching along IHASFEMR lines, I'd suggest the earlier archives largely represent non-human activities and do not reflect most human existences and activities. My sense is that only in the last 500 years or so - at best - have they begun to reflect human activities. Obviously, many board members aren't working with as gruesome a model as I am. They may well have their own thoughts and explanations for the archives' characteristics.

Summary: all these factors are in play. Along with others I haven't conceptualised. And what's missing from the archives is likely bigger than what is present.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 31, 2021)

All I have done is trace two of my family lines back to the 1700's 1800's changeover. Cannot recall precisely how far back one went but the other went to 1790. I didn't go any further because I lost interest in genealogy. I went through census returns, transcribed at first on index cards, yes it was a long time ago the 1980's, then through scanned returns on CD's (remember them?) microfiche! not CDs then online scans.
The other main source of documented events were baptism, marriage and death registers. I actually read through register after register the real books not scans or copies. A real treasure trove that more often than not sidetracked me by the copious side notes by the vicars and parish clerks. Using these two sources I was able to go back to 1840 and the church registers themselves took me back to 1790.

I can state that for me the registers were absolutely genuine. I saw nothing in any of them that made me doubt their authenticity. The same has to be said for the censuses. The originals were written out by the enumerators and again nothing in them smacked of forgery. The fact my parents and some older members of their families who were alive back then confirmed the census contents and often added in anecdotal experiences that tallied with things such as occupations and locations thus, to my mind cementing the authenticity of the records.
These 'old heads' had never read the census returns ergo the returns are authentic.

Add in some wills going back to the 1800's 1900's crossing points all bearing family information confirmed by my 'elders' and some old birth certificates and a sprinkling of Banns then it becomes blindingly obvious to me that at least everything from 1790 (and a few years earlier as although I lost interest at 1790 I did push back to about 1760 in the registers just because it was an interesting read).

Some really interesting things did come out and sharing a couple here as it seems relevant to the op.
I found zero evidence in my family records of any of them serving in the military until WW1 despite most of the men were eligible for conscription or paid military service for many of the wars said to have been running between 1790 and 1914. And for the most part they were labourers, farm workers or tradesmen so assuming they were in paid employment, (never came across any evidence any of them were until the late 1800's) the pay of the soldiery was clearly not enough to tempt them and conscription seems not to have been a thing either.
None died during the Spanish Flu pandemic of anything let alone Flu.
Lots and lots of children died young as in under ten years of age.

So whilst I am happy with the idea of history being faked my experience of state documentation from a family history perspective shows no evidence of a reset by any method, no world changing events occurring, no widespread catastrophe leading to death by the millions and hardship/deprivation.
Granted a very personal lens but the 'wider margin comments' and other entries in those church registers show no such events either.

One final thing this idea that we are 'living longer' is complete bollocks as the church registers show!

Edit micofiche not CD's added


----------



## JohnNada (Aug 31, 2021)

I am in the same boat as kd. I personally researched my family and traced our lineage back to the 1500s in both the United States and in Europe. While the European lineage was traced back via online archives, the United States lineage was traced back using original documents found in the DAR archives in Washington, D.C. 

While I did not find any evidence of a reset in this time as evidenced by the documents, I was able to identify several family members who died of "The Grip" during the Spanish Flu Pandemic. It was only recently that I heard this was a slang term in the United States for the 1918 pandemic deaths. 

Much like kd, this was through my personal experience researching my own family, with some side distractions found while coming through registers and wills. That doesn't help explain the various questions and concerns I have with the historical record, but it did help me understand the movements and life of some of my more recent ancestors.


----------



## KaaM (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, I'm Scottish. I grew up in exactly the same place as all of my grand-parents and, when I was young, I knew two of my great-grandparents, too. My family had not moved more than five miles in the last two hundred years (apart from my Dad getting evacuated to New Zealand which is another story)

1783 is the furthest back I can go on my father's side - although there is a whole genome project, based upon on my father's surname, at St Andrews University. They say that we are Flemish weavers - but every single man in that family, as far back as I can go, went to sea - out of Culross or Kincardine - on the Firth of Forth.

There are no gravestones, in any Scottish kirkyards, before mid 1700s and few records of baptisms. On my mother's side, I found, in the Kirk records, that her, Fraser, family used to be called Frizell...and they baptised their first baby in 1694. Surprising for a miner.

Anyway, the miners' rows and the mine-shafts were/are still in evidence. The tower houses still have their doors half-way up their walls.

I'm not buying the mud-flood in Scotland...but, I think that there was a climate event during the reign of Mary Q of Scots, assuming that she did exist at the time.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 1, 2021)

I would just like to point out that whether a few documents are forgeries or not isn't really the issue - it's when they where forged. For example, if certain unscrupulous medieval clergymen forged an official document to steal land, then it would have been done at the time and not hundreds of years later in the 19th or 20th century. Therefore, the fact that they were able to do it at all means there wasn't a catastrophic mudflood or reset going on at that time.

My own surname is pre-Conquest Anglo-Saxon and one of the very first surnames used in England. Therefore, my family history goes back a long way. As others have mentioned above, there is no abnormal break in the lineage, no missing period of time and no apparent forgery or evidence of alien beings.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Therefore, the fact that they were able to do it at all means there wasn't a catastrophic mudflood or reset going on at that time.


Beautifully put.
Cue prolix!


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 2, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> My own surname is pre-Conquest Anglo-Saxon and one of the very first surnames used in England. Therefore, my family history goes back a long way. As others have mentioned above, there is no abnormal break in the lineage, no missing period of time and no apparent forgery or evidence of alien beings.


When looking up my own lineage I only reached the early 19th/late 18th century. It's an assumption though, because there were no dates of birth or death, sometimes not even a surname. I guess no one would want to write a biography of a common man in the Russian empire (before the abolition of serfdom), but it's still worth mentioning that the documentation and memory just doesn't go that far back.

How hard is it to just make up a person anyway? Imagine you have an orphan that only knows his name - call him by some common family name, say he had some grandparents and you're done. 

Also the fact that we are alive, so even if there was a reset of some kind, our ancestors obviously survived. I'm not saying that the lack of detailed documentation proves a "tartarian nuclear mudflood", but I'm giving those statements a huge benefit of the doubt, considering some of those catastrophes might have been artificially induced on specific territories at a specific time, so clergy doesn't just cease to exist everywhere.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 2, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> it's still worth mentioning that the documentation and memory just doesn't go that far back.



Whilst I understand your point, I can only speak for myself and assure you that I would not make such claims if they were not based upon documented historical evidence and I'm sure the other members who made similar observations above do so from the same basis. Obviously, no one is going to dox themselves though.



Sasyexa said:


> How hard is it to just make up a person anyway?



I suppose that depends upon the systems in place at the time for recording such events in the area of residence. It's not hard to 'make up a person', but to get that person officially registered is another issue and if you can't get that person registered then they wouldn't show up as a historical statistic. Besides, would anyone during pre-digital times really 'make up' literally millions of fictitious people and go to all the trouble to get them registered - how long would that take?



Sasyexa said:


> I'm giving those statements a huge benefit of the doubt, considering some of those catastrophes might have been artificially induced on specific territories at a specific time, so clergy doesn't just cease to exist everywhere.



I think I follow your meaning and obviously there have been national catastrophes that could be classed as 'resets' and indeed artificially induced ones if you consider war and invasion to be artificially induced catastrophes. However, what's under scrutiny here are various claims to worldwide scenarios, a worldwide catastrophe, such as a mudflood and a worldwide reset whereby the entire structure and fabric of society was wiped away and had to be reconstructed _ex nihilo_.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 2, 2021)

Isn't it amazing that in traditional historical narratives there is a dearth of information about intact cities that were abandoned half buried in the mud and sand.  An intrepid English explorer of the area which I currently live in a mister John Lawson went inland from Chareston South Carolina up through the interior of North Carolina where he carefully noted the plants, animals, terrain, the Indians, the culture, the interactions of the settlers, farming, etc. but not once in the narrative does he mention half buried magnificent buildings that he must have seen and the towns and cities that they were contained in. "A New Voyage to Carolina, Containing  the Exact Description and Natural History of that Country, Together  with the Present State Thereof, and a Journal of a Thousand Miles  travelled through Several Nations of Indians, giving a Particular  Account of their Customs, Manners, etc." (London, 1700; new editions in 1709, 1711, 1714, and 1718). The town Of Hillsborough NC he visited was an important trading spot located on a main road/trail but no mention of the preexisting buildings there or the horse racing track modeled on the Roman model.  These things would be impossible to miss so these things were censored out of existance and Fauci-False narratives were substituted about how these buildings were built when the population was tiny and could not have built one of these buildings no less than a whole town of them and a Roman colliseum to boot.  It seems that populations across the world were decimated and in some places like North Africa, Siberia, and North America were hit the hardest.  The invaders seemed to have the organization and wherewithall to concoct narratives after the fact of the invasions where I believe there were a few survivors living a hard low existance so it was easy to conquer them.  Making up documents and supplying false narratives  and time lines seem to be a well thought out deception.  The mud flood was key to their takeover of the previous civilizations which they dressed up as wars they won instead of fortuitous destruction of their enemies by devastating natural causes.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 2, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Isn't it amazing that in traditional historical narratives there is a dearth of information about intact cities that were abandoned half buried in the mud and sand.  An intrepid English explorer of the area which I currently live in a mister John Lawson went inland from Chareston South Carolina up through the interior of North Carolina where he carefully noted the plants, animals, terrain, the Indians, the culture, the interactions of the settlers, farming, etc. but not once in the narrative does he mention half buried magnificent buildings that he must have seen and the towns and cities that they were contained in. "A New Voyage to Carolina, Containing  the Exact Description and Natural History of that Country, Together  with the Present State Thereof, and a Journal of a Thousand Miles  travelled through Several Nations of Indians, giving a Particular  Account of their Customs, Manners, etc." (London, 1700; new editions in 1709, 1711, 1714, and 1718). The town Of Hillsborough NC he visited was an important trading spot located on a main road/trail but no mention of the preexisting buildings there or the horse racing track modeled on the Roman model.  These things would be impossible to miss so these things were censored out of existance and Fauci-False narratives were substituted about how these buildings were built when the population was tiny and could not have built one of these buildings no less than a whole town of them and a Roman colliseum to boot.  It seems that populations across the world were decimated and in some places like North Africa, Siberia, and North America were hit the hardest.  The invaders seemed to have the organization and wherewithall to concoct narratives after the fact of the invasions where I believe there were a few survivors living a hard low existance so it was easy to conquer them.  Making up documents and supplying false narratives  and time lines seem to be a well thought out deception.  The mud flood was key to their takeover of the previous civilizations which they dressed up as wars they won instead of fortuitous destruction of their enemies by devastating natural causes.





Will Scarlet said:


> what's under scrutiny here are various claims to worldwide scenarios, a worldwide catastrophe, such as a mudflood and a worldwide reset whereby the entire structure and fabric of society was wiped away and had to be reconstructed _ex nihilo_.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 2, 2021)

To my mind there was a least one Mega event and several smaller disasters that were more localized to specific continents and areas.  I think the mega event happened 1486 with several less mega events happening at the times of the dating of historical wars.  The explorations that were said to be done in the 1400's and 1500's did not take place until the late 1600's and early 1700's(Lawson being one of those explorers). Something happened in 1711 that flooded areas and raised the oceans by 15 feet.  I have been working on a hypothesis that clay, sand, rocks and water periodically flow down from the sky.  These events may be major world wide effects or minor with localized destruction. Chemical formulations like Sulfur dioxide and Sulfur trioxide may have descended and extinguished life in areas without destroying buildings. Why there was very high activity in the recent past is a mystery.  Magnetic reversal would leave massive destruction in its wake but why there was more punctuated destructions  afterwards is puzzling.  Perhaps earth is more prone to massive destructions and change than we have come to believe.  TPTB would guard this secret because they would not undertake this civilizational work  if they knew the end was near.


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 2, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I think I follow your meaning and obviously there have been national catastrophes that could be classed as 'resets' and indeed artificially induced ones if you consider war and invasion to be artificially induced catastrophes. However, what's under scrutiny here are various claims to worldwide scenarios, a worldwide catastrophe, such as a mudflood and a worldwide reset whereby the entire structure and fabric of society was wiped away and had to be reconstructed _ex nihilo_.


In terms of worldwide devastation the most suspicious date range for me is this:


Will Scarlet said:


> 1 - 999 (64)


I've heard a proposal that Noah's flood happened in 1000 AD.  The amount of documents is not unreasonable here too.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 3, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> In terms of worldwide devastation the most suspicious date range for me is this:
> 
> I've heard a proposal that Noah's flood happened in 1000 AD.  The amount of documents is not unreasonable here too.


The mud flooded buildings around the world don't look 1000 years old. The mud flood was a different more recent event perhaps.


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 3, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The mud flooded buildings around the world don't look 1000 years old. The mud flood was a different more recent event perhaps.


Maybe make a different classification? I propose Reset Minor and Reset Major
Reset Major - worldwide civilisation-destroying event, leaving a few survivors
Reset Minor - local event that dismantles current order, ranges from some natural disaster to an outright genocide


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 3, 2021)

It's all very well speculating upon time periods for major, minor and any other flavour of reset and pointing to mudflooded buildings in different areas, but where is the evidence that *society itself* was reset on a worldwide basis? Can you point to the archives of any society during the last 2000 years (developed enough to require public records) that clearly show a total cessation of all administrative activity preceded by a period of normal activity followed by a gradual recovery back to normal? Can you point to any society who's public records were obliterated by a worldwide reset during the last 2000 years and that only began at some more recent time?

The period 0001 to 0999 is an obvious contender, but is this due to a worldwide reset or the lack of historical evidence from that period? The fact that there are some records seems to support the latter or perhaps this is evidence of a gradual recovery from a prior event.

Personally, I think that any worldwide mudflood and total reset of society during the last 2000 years must have taken place during the 1000 year period that many claim have been added to the official timeline, because it doesn't seem to have left any scars on society itself, only on buildings in various places.

That there was a cataclysmic event involving the deposit of an unimaginable quantity of geological 'muck' or mud in the distant past is unquestionable. It was also accompanied by an immediate flash-freeze. The physical evidence for this points to its epicentre being at the North Pole, extending throughout the Arctic Circle. Physical evidence also demonstrates that prior to this event the area in question had a tropical climate. There is also physical, geological evidence to indicate that this muck wasn't strictly confined to the Arctic Circle, but also affected other areas further south, although diminishing in effect the further it went from the epicentre.

As for its impact upon society in terms of a reset, this is much more problematic as whatever evidence remains has been converted into worldwide mythologies, fairy-tales, and conspiracy theories. It is also difficult to know exactly what constituted 'the world' at that time as the depositing of such vast quantities of 'muck' in the Arctic inevitably had a significant impact upon sea levels throughout the rest of the world.

This speculation has already been discussed in the following thread:
King Arthur in Hyperborea & The Arctic Mud Flood Cataclysm.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> As for its impact upon society in terms of a reset, this is much more problematic as whatever evidence remains has been converted into worldwide mythologies, fairy-tales, and conspiracy theories. It is also difficult to know exactly what constituted 'the world' at that time as the depositing of such vast quantities of 'muck' in the Arctic inevitably had a significant impact upon sea levels throughout the rest of the world.



What could potentially complicate this further is that if those areas of the planet were inhabited in the past there would be 0 evidence able to be discovered. It’s one thing to have structures buried up to a floor or two, it’s another thing entirely if we’re talking _hundreds or thousands _of feet of mud, in places that have been under ice for hundreds or thousands of years. Certainly I wouldn’t offer that as a “proof” of a society that had been wiped off the face of the planet in the last 1000-2000 years, but it can’t be ruled out.

Buried under that amount of catastrophe would essentially mean that stories, legends, and myths are all we would ever have of this civilization to have previously existed.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 3, 2021)

I know a fellow whose family farm land was issued by the crown of England in the 1760's, lived through the revolutionary war and the war of 1812.  His farm is one of the oldest continually  farmed and owned land in North Carolina.  I asked him if their were any stories about disasters, sand storms, clay storms, earthquakes, and such but he said there were no passed down narratives of such occurrences.  


trismegistus said:


> What could potentially complicate this further is that if those areas of the planet were inhabited in the past there would be 0 evidence able to be discovered. It’s one thing to have structures buried up to a floor or two, it’s another thing entirely if we’re talking _hundreds or thousands _of feet of mud, in places that have been under ice for hundreds or thousands of years. Certainly I wouldn’t offer that as a “proof” of a society that had been wiped off the face of the planet in the last 1000-2000 years, but it can’t be ruled out.
> 
> Buried under that amount of catastrophe would essentially mean that stories, legends, and myths are all we would ever have of this civilization to have previously existed.


Yes I agree with you.  If we were able to explore the continental shelf off the east coast of North America I am sure we would find star forts and cities buried in mud and debris.  The region around the Azores may have portions of Atlantis there.  Antarctica may have cities flash frozen in ice along with the creatures and protomen.  Something is there but we are not allowed to know of it.
I know a fellow whose family farm land was issued by the crown of England in the 1760's, lived through the revolutionary war and the war of 1812.  His farm is one of the oldest continually  farmed and owned land in North Carolina.  I asked him if their were any stories about disasters, sand storms, clay storms, earthquakes, and such but he said there were no passed down narratives of such occurrences.  


trismegistus said:


> What could potentially complicate this further is that if those areas of the planet were inhabited in the past there would be 0 evidence able to be discovered. It’s one thing to have structures buried up to a floor or two, it’s another thing entirely if we’re talking _hundreds or thousands _of feet of mud, in places that have been under ice for hundreds or thousands of years. Certainly I wouldn’t offer that as a “proof” of a society that had been wiped off the face of the planet in the last 1000-2000 years, but it can’t be ruled out.
> 
> Buried under that amount of catastrophe would essentially mean that stories, legends, and myths are all we would ever have of this civilization to have previously existed.


Yes I agree with you.  If we were able to explore the continental shelf off the east coast of North America I am sure we would find star forts and cities buried in mud and debris.  The region around the Azores may have portions of Atlantis there.  Antarctica may have cities flash frozen in ice along with the creatures and protomen.  Something is there but we are not allowed to know of it.


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Can you point to the archives of any society during the last 2000 years (developed enough to require public records) that clearly show a total cessation of all administrative activity preceded by a period of normal activity followed by a gradual recovery back to normal? Can you point to any society who's public records were obliterated by a worldwide reset during the last 2000 years and that only began at some more recent time?


I can't point to a specific, abrupt and complete obliteration of public records worldwide, but there are a few interesting things to point out. Mainly, the languages of documentation. Change in the official/administrative/ecclesiastical language implies a change in leadership and that implies a reset (at least a minor one). Hypothetically, if there is a differing alphabet, an older form of a language or just a different language altogether, it will require a translation and that's where people with malicious intent can come in and change anything they want. I'm talking about older sources that survived of course, because book burnings are a thing (now that I think about it, it's a good place to look for resets).

For example, Lithuanian language. *Officially*, the first ever writing in Lithuanian is from the last page of a Latin tractate, dated to be from the early 1500s, the first book in Lithuanian was printed in the mid 1500s by a protestant priest in Prussia (it was forbidden to be printed in Lithuania). However, only in 1860s did the national consciousness took off and people here started taking interest in the language and history. Before that, in the 16th century - 19th century period people were germanised, russianised, polonised (hebrew-ised? - Vilnius had a nickname: "The Second Jerusalem") - Lithuanian speakers were becoming a minority. Anyway, before the dreaded 16th century the Grand Duchy of Lithuania used a form of Old Russian for official/administrative purposes (they attribute it to the majority of the country consisting of Ukrainians and Belarusians, both population-wise and territory-wise). 

That leads to a problem, where do you attribute those Lithuanian documents to? Depending on the historical period, it's either Poland, Germany, Russia, Belarus or Ukraine. That's how most of the local documents are allegedly found today - German, Russian or Polish Libraries. The further you go, the less detailed the historical circumstances become. 

Another area prone to rewriting and distortion is the alphabet. Not so long ago I found out, that before Cyrillic and Glagolitic there may have been another writing system in use:


> In the State Historical Museum of Moscow, in the Polovtsy courtyard, there is a quadrangular relief, figures are carved on three sides, on the reverse side there is an inscription made in non-Cyrillic alphabet. The writing resembles the Bulgarian runes from Mfatlar (Romania). In the XIX-XX centuries, scientists were seriously engaged in this problem.
> 
> On the territory of Russia, Belarus, Ukraine and Latvia, a number of inscriptions were found in the well-known Germanic runes. Chernorizets the Brave in his treatise "On Writings" mentions the use of "strokes and cuts" by the pagan Slavs for fortune telling, however, he claims that the Slavs have no written language. Also, the writing of the Veles Book, recognized by the scientific community as a forgery of the 19th-20th centuries, is identified with the Slavic runes. In the 18th century, it was announced that the "Venedian runes" were found on figurines from the Temple of Rethra, but these figurines, like the Velesov Book, were found to be fake.


From another article:


> The 9th-century Bulgarian writer Chernorizets Hrabar, in his work _An Account of Letters_, briefly mentions that, before Christianization, Slavs used a system he had dubbed "strokes and incisions" or "tallies and sketches" in some translations. He also provided information critical to Slavonic palaeography with his book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another one:


> "The Lives of Methodius and Constantine, in the monasticism of Cyril", written in the Middle Ages on the basis of early church documents, tells about the journey of Constantine to Chersonesos (Crimea) in the 860s, where the future creator of the Slavic alphabet was preparing for a church dispute in the Khazar Kaganate, and the books he found:
> 
> In Kherson, Konstantin managed to find "The Gospel and the Psalter written in Russian", as well as a person who spoke this language. Constantine, talking with him, learned this speech and, on the basis of the conversations, divided the letters into vowels and consonants and, with the help of God, soon began to read and explain the books he found.



In my view, the degeneration of our historical knowledge is a gradual process, it was a series of events after everything was flipped on its head. Destruction of knowledge, distortion of everything that's left, all manner of resets discussed on this forum. For all I know, Britain could have had a million of those documents in the 1-999 period, but 64 is all that's left.


----------



## usselo (Sep 3, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> I can't point to a specific, abrupt and complete obliteration of public records worldwide, but there are a few interesting things to point out. Mainly, the languages of documentation. Change in the official/administrative/ecclesiastical language implies a change in leadership and that implies a reset (at least a minor one). Hypothetically, if there is a differing alphabet, an older form of a language or just a different language altogether, it will require a translation and that's where people with malicious intent can come in and change anything they want. I'm talking about older sources that survived of course, because book burnings are a thing (now that I think about it, it's a good place to look for resets).
> 
> For example, Lithuanian language. *Officially*, the first ever writing in Lithuanian is from the last page of a Latin tractate, dated to be from the early 1500s, the first book in Lithuanian was printed in the mid 1500s by a protestant priest in Prussia (it was forbidden to be printed in Lithuania). However, only in 1860s did the national consciousness took off and people here started taking interest in the language and history. Before that, in the 16th century - 19th century period people were germanised, russianised, polonised (hebrew-ised? - Vilnius had a nickname: "The Second Jerusalem") - Lithuanian speakers were becoming a minority. Anyway, before the dreaded 16th century the Grand Duchy of Lithuania used a form of Old Russian for official/administrative purposes (they attribute it to the majority of the country consisting of Ukrainians and Belarusians, both population-wise and territory-wise).
> 
> ...


If most of us were slaves, chattels, and perhaps food, then how would a pre-reset administration have recorded us? As temporary records appropriate for a temporary - and _rights-less_ - existence? Perhaps only as batch numbers or as product SKUs? Perhaps not at all.

Would we even recognise the media on which a pre-reset administration recorded its records?

See the last two images in: Amazing ancient "genetic disc" They are taken from a series of articles whose images have mostly degraded now but the text and some images remain at:

https://178.62.117.238/media-of-the-past-part-1.html

https://178.62.117.238/media-of-the-past-part-2.html

https://178.62.117.238/media-of-the-past-part-3.html

https://178.62.117.238/media-of-the-past-part-4.html

https://178.62.117.238/media-of-the-past-part-5.html

https://178.62.117.238/bronzes-and-dvds-what-could-they-have-in-common.html

The images are degrading from the web pages. But have they gone? Do they still exist somewhere? How would we know? If not online, how would we know where to look for them seven years after the articles appeared, let alone two hundred years later?

Would we mistakenly conclude that what is left of this record is all of this record that ever existed?

_Edit: Duh. Second Last two images at  Amazing ancient "genetic disc"_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 4, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> Certainly I wouldn’t offer that as a “proof” of a society that had been wiped off the face of the planet in the last 1000-2000 years



I didn't say anything about "proof."



trismegistus said:


> Buried under that amount of catastrophe would essentially mean that stories, legends, and myths are all we would ever have of this civilization to have previously existed.



That's what I said didn't I?...



Will Scarlet said:


> whatever evidence remains has been converted into worldwide mythologies, fairy-tales, and conspiracy theories.





Sasyexa said:


> Change in the official/administrative/ecclesiastical language implies a change in leadership and that implies a reset (at least a minor one).



Whilst a complete and utter reset of society is a "change", like when you put different clothes on, a change in leadership is just a change in leadership. It's not a... never mind.



usselo said:


> If the bulk of us were slaves, chattels, and perhaps food,



The reset ideology claims that it was caused in order to destroy a previous 'Golden Age', where, of course, they would have kept meticulous records.



usselo said:


> Would we even recognise the media on which a pre-reset administration recorded its records?



If they have been recorded *within the last 1000-2000 or even 200 years* as some "working theories" claim and survived whatever cataclysm took place during the same period, then in all likelihood, yes we would.

@usselo Your links are not safe:

"Attackers might be trying to steal your information from 178.62.117.238 (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards). Learn more
NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID"

The others look like carved discs with a central hole. Just because they resemble a CD/DVD doesn't necessarily make them Fred Flinstone's porn collection. Imo.


----------



## usselo (Sep 4, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I didn't say anything about "proof."





Will Scarlet said:


> That's what I said didn't I?...





Will Scarlet said:


> Whilst a complete and utter reset of society is a "change", like when you put different clothes on, a change in leadership is just a change in leadership. It's not a... never mind.





Will Scarlet said:


> The reset ideology claims that the was caused in order to destroy a previous 'Golden Age', where, of course, they would have kept meticulous records.


So, more for the benefit of other readers:

'Ideology' is a noun for fixed beliefs of a generally political nature. Personally, I don't use 'ideolology' to as a noun for ideas, suspicions, conjectures, and hypotheses created/shared while researching history.

I'm not sure all forum readers share Will Scarlet's particular definition of 'reset'. Might be an idea to create a thread to discuss it.


Will Scarlet said:


> @usselo Your links are not safe:
> 
> "Attackers might be trying to steal your information from 178.62.117.238 (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards). Learn more
> NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID"


Yep!

For the benefit of other readers, the warning is caused by web browser software identifying a self-signed 'https' certificate. As for the risk of information theft, it's a read-only site. It requests no information (ie it has no form-fields, password fields, etc).



Will Scarlet said:


> The others look like carved discs with a central hole. Just because they resemble a CD/DVD doesn't necessarily make them Fred Flinstone's porn collection. Imo.


And in mine too: they were not Fred Flintstone's porn collection.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 4, 2021)

usselo said:


> If most of us were slaves, chattels, and perhaps food, then how would a pre-reset administration have recorded us?


I see from your other contributions this theory of slave/food holds water for you. In this reality in my experience of this system records of anything claimed as property are of vital import to the system. I'd go as far as to say it is the fundamental base of the system and in truth the entirety of the system.

What how and where this record was produced, stored, kept on what medium, in what language, in what form are unknowns and ergo speculation is the only option for those who seek evidence of whatever system went before. Perhaps the system of recording  is still running after all records on floppy discs cannot be read by many today and most born today have no idea what they were.
Pre computer days, I am that old, records were kept on paper books stored in vaults and god knows where in who knows what form. Paper is still the fundamental medium of record as although it does degrade over time if kept in the right environment it endures for a considerable time, longer than a single humans lifespan at the minimum.
Digital has a very short lifespan as it all requires and electronic machine to read it and its Achilles heel is it needs electricity to run said machines. It is by some measure the worst possible medium for recording anything on.

And why would a previous civilisation have a need for records in the first place?
The concept of ownership of things is a very odd concept to my mind as all the physical evidence shows us that ownership of anything is an impossibility. Temporary control of things yes but ownership no. The reset for my money is nothing more than the imposition of claims of ownership recorded in written paper records and arose with the arising of the authority cult. What produced the conditions for this cult to emerge I have no idea  but all the evidence I have ever come across points to this being the prime candidate for the emergence of reset theory.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 4, 2021)

usselo said:


> 'Ideology' is a noun for fixed beliefs of a generally political nature. Personally, I don't use it to describe ideas, suspicions, conjectures, and hypotheses created while discussing research.



For the benefit of Usselo:

"An ideology... is a set of beliefs or philosophies attributed to a person or group of persons, especially as held for reasons that are not purely epistemic, in which practical elements are as prominent as theoretical ones." _Source_



usselo said:


> Will Scarlet's particular definition of 'reset'.



Reset - set to zero. A particularly strange definition, no doubt.



usselo said:


> As for the risk of information theft, it's a read-only site. It requests no information (ie it has no form-fields, password fields, etc).





usselo said:


> Would we even recognise the media on which a pre-reset administration recorded its records?


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 4, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Reset - set to zero. A particularly strange definition, no doubt.


Wouldn't that be a restart?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 4, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> Wouldn't that be a restart?



Maybe the clue is in the spelling? re-SET


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 4, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> re-SET


As in, rearrange already existing things into a different order? I thought setting to zero (or, rather, restarting) means wiping the slate totally clean.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 5, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> As in, rearrange already existing things into a different order? I thought setting to zero (or, rather, restarting) means wiping the slate totally clean.



It would be much simpler if you just tell everyone what *you want *the word 'reset' to mean.


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 14, 2021)

Based on these archives, what's the average life span throughout the years?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 15, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> Based on these archives, what's the average life span throughout the years?



Please re-read the OP, the archive documents are *not *registrations of births and deaths.


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 15, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Please re-read the OP, the archive documents are *not *registrations of births and deaths.



Wouldn't these include some information on age?


Will Scarlet said:


> Births, marriages and deaths
> Census and other national surveys


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 15, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> Wouldn't these include some information on age?


 Sorry, typo - "*not all*"

If you want to read through them all, then please feel free, but I get the impression that you are still missing the point somewhat. The OP is about a specific cause and effect - a mudflood that caused a total reset of civilisation/society during the period 1700-1850 (or at anytime between 0000-1899.) This can be viewed as a single event. This wasn't a change of leadership, or of language this was a total wipeout. It doesn't matter what people's lifespan was back then - it's irrelevant because there would be nobody around to record births or deaths and no system in place by which to do so.

If you want to discuss semantics or any other major or minor 'reset' 'restart' or whatever, then kindly do it elsewhere by starting a new thread or disrupting someone else's.

Thank you.


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 15, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Sorry, typo - "*not all*"
> 
> If you want to discuss semantics or any other major or minor 'reset' 'restart' or whatever, then kindly do it elsewhere by starting a new thread or disrupting someone else's.
> 
> Thank you.


I ask for a personal reason, not to further argue about the OP. Hoped there would be some statistics to save the trouble.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 4, 2021)

Stockholm, with years.
why did so many rivers and canals drying up these days?





 

 



last picture, house said to be built at the same time as the second stockholm world fairs. A bunch of year later they decided to to archeology, as if they wouldnt have notice all those structures they were building up on, and expanding the island. Look at the foundation, if it is.

Also, the castle in lower left, former starfort, burnt down and it was decided to go with a more modern structure. Ditching the canals and geometry for a square. And this was right at the time when the, according to french academia, Vauban were touring the world and popping up starforts in a hillarious santa claus like manner.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 5, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> Stockholm, with years.



Would you please kindly explain how any of this relates to the OP.

Thanking you so very much in anticipation.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 5, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Would you please kindly explain how any of this relates to the OP.
> 
> Thanking you so very much in anticipation.


Well you were discussing time, maybe this could be a clue. Thank you too.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 5, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> Well you were discussing time, maybe this could be a clue. Thank you too.



Thank you for your reply. Might I also enquire as to whether you actually read the OP, because "discussing time" is not what it's about.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 5, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Thank you for your reply. Might I also enquire as to whether you actually read the OP, because "discussing time" is not what it's about.



Then I really must be the village idiot. I was under the impression you couldnt find a timeframe for the reset and people growth in the uk. I also thought that i could add an idea that it may have been prior to your refferd records. Also those records can be as corrupt as any booking's of today. After all its the wealthy who did the counting back then, as it is the same today. Kings, banks, church.
I wonder. Are they honest today? (No its about the only black and white thing in our world) Were they honest then? (Equally not).


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 5, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> I was under the impression you couldnt find a timeframe for the reset and people growth in the uk. I also thought that i could add an idea that it may have been prior to your refferd records.



I'm sorry, but I don't see any reference to any of that in your comment above.



Blackdiamond said:


> After all its the wealthy who did the cunting back then, as it is the same today. Kings, banks, church.



I'm hoping that's a really unfortunate typo, nevertheless it's true either way.


----------



## ViniB (Jan 10, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> Then I really must be the village idiot. I was under the impression you couldnt find a timeframe for the reset and people growth in the uk. I also thought that i could add an idea that it may have been prior to your refferd records. Also those records can be as corrupt as any booking's of today. After all its the wealthy who did the counting back then, as it is the same today. Kings, banks, church.
> I wonder. Are they honest today? (No its about the only black and white thing in our world) Were they honest then? (Equally not).


Official records are the last ones we should look for proof of something. Anything that involved government, be it church, royals or any other form, is a big source of forgery. The entire "roman history" was created by "italian humanists" that found a few parchments here and there on really suspicious circunstances to say the least, then they were more or less forgotten until the 1800s and that revival of "ancient history". Forging/making records is a skill the bastards in power are pretty good at, i'm with you


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 11, 2022)

ViniB said:


> Official records are the last ones we should look for proof of something.



We're not talking about the rise and fall of an empire, but about records of normal everyday people's interaction with the administrative functions of society. In the UK alone there are 12,497,522 individual documents dating from 0001 to 1899 that show a consistent and steady increase over that period with no fluctuations and no total lack of records during any specific period of time. Any worldwide cataclysm would not just decrease the activity within a civilisation, it would bring it to a full stop, therefore in a society such as ours which is based upon record keeping, accounting, legal statutes, deeds, testaments, registration certificates, records of ownership etc., ad nauseam, any cessation of activity would be blatantly obvious, but it isn't. The only cessation of activity was pre 0001 before the systems even began, so maybe that was the 'Reset' - depending upon your definition of a Reset, of course?

If you find it more plausible that the "bastards in power" forged 12,497,522 individual documents during the 1800s in the UK alone then be my guest.


----------



## luddite (Jan 11, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> 12,497,522 individual documents dating from 0001 to 1899


Fascinating! 

Do you happen to know if these exist in some publically searchable database? Once they were opened, digitisation would have had to occur at pace also as government paper was probably low quality and not the longest lasting. I'd love to see the records from 0001.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 12, 2022)

luddite said:


> Do you happen to know if these exist in some publically searchable database? Once they were opened, digitisation would have had to occur at pace also as government paper was probably low quality and not the longest lasting. I'd love to see the records from 0001.



It's all in the OP, perhaps you should read it.



Blackdiamond said:


> listening to Sephers latest on YT. He says multiple Troys were built on top of the earlier ruined city. How is this possible? Did they kick the remaining stones around, went over the river for some new ones. Filled in the gaps with soil etc. Or did it get covered in soil by time or some events? Sounds more likely to me.
> A bit like roman houses in the UK? One do not forget one day that they stand there, going 10 meters in any direction to start building a new one.
> Maybe the roman times were before your research, but the pattern is still there.



Did you post this in the correct thread? I'm struggling to see the relevance.


----------



## ViniB (Jan 12, 2022)

Sasyexa said:


> When looking up my own lineage I only reached the early 19th/late 18th century. It's an assumption though, because there were no dates of birth or death, sometimes not even a surname. I guess no one would want to write a biography of a common man in the Russian empire (before the abolition of serfdom), but it's still worth mentioning that the documentation and memory just doesn't go that far back.
> 
> How hard is it to just make up a person anyway? Imagine you have an orphan that only knows his name - call him by some common family name, say he had some grandparents and you're done.
> 
> Also the fact that we are alive, so even if there was a reset of some kind, our ancestors obviously survived. I'm not saying that the lack of detailed documentation proves a "tartarian nuclear mudflood", but I'm giving those statements a huge benefit of the doubt, considering some of those catastrophes might have been artificially induced on specific territories at a specific time, so clergy doesn't just cease to exist everywhere.


Good observation with the orphans. Entire cities appear to be (re) populated by those poor kids, where does hundreds of thousands, possibly millions, of kids came from? And not just in the US but all over the world. If That's not evidence of a reset, Idk what is!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 13, 2022)

ViniB said:


> Idk what is!



Precisely, with regard to the OP definition you clearly don't!

Where is your evidence for millions of kids repopulating entire cities all over the world? Why would millions of kids survive whatever catastrophe you are fantasising about, but no adults?


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 13, 2022)

What is your thoughts then? You shoot down most ideas presented. Do you not see the problem with archeology, which is still a state run operation. How do you think the church got power in foreign lands? Burried and forgotten buildings? If not a mud- or water flood, pandemics? (planned or not by the murican chinese companys run by fake italians of their days)? 
The orphan trains existed both in europe and northern americas and there could only have been one of two reasons for them. They broke their roots, or tube ones for populating. And to add, not all where actual orphans, but a bunch were, did they not have relatives like the old world systems of care taking? 
- If this is also deemd of topic please moving it to thr brainstorrm thread.


----------



## ViniB (Jan 13, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Precisely, with regard to the OP definition you clearly don't!
> 
> Where is your evidence for millions of kids repopulating entire cities all over the world? Why would millions of kids survive whatever catastrophe you are fantasising about, but no adults?


Omg you gotta be kidding me right?? Do yourself a favor and look up photos of the orphan trains and cities that the kids arrived. Do you actually believe that it's normal for children to work to death in coal mines for example??


Blackdiamond said:


> What is your thoughts then? You shoot down most ideas presented. Do you not see the problem with archeology, which is still a state run operation. How do you think the church got power in foreign lands? Burried and forgotten buildings? If not a mud- or water flood, pandemics? (planned or not by the murican chinese companys run by fake italians of their days)?
> The orphan trains existed both in europe and northern americas and there could only have been one of two reasons for them. They broke their roots, or tube ones for populating. And to add, not all where actual orphans, but a bunch were, did they not have relatives like the old world systems of care taking?
> - If this is also deemd of topic please moving it to thr brainstorrm thread.


I think we should discuss this elsewhere, because with will we're hammering cold iron, it will get us nowhere productive


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 13, 2022)

ViniB said:


> Omg you gotta be kidding me right?? Do yourself a favor and look up photos of the orphan trains and cities that the kids arrived. Do you actually believe that it's normal for children to work to death in coal mines for example??
> 
> I think we should discuss this elsewhere, because with will we're hammering cold iron, it will get us nowhere productive



there is the possibillity that Will is right, altough i think it is taking it a bit too far saying the records are perfect. 

That is why i wonder what Will thinks about those things. Lion of the north as another example. Brought the southern art of writing and keeping records to maximise tax and troopers. He did that before the english lions, whatever the true symbolical meaning might be, did it.
- Also Will, those early english records, where they kept by the church? As in the people who forced their way of "life" on to the natives wherever in the world they turned?


----------



## redpill777 (Jan 14, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Oh yeah! California was an island and once upon a time the Nazees lived there with the Reptilians


I did Not-See anything


----------

